# Ameyzoo



## corrine

Hi, 

My name is Corrine and I am an original owner of the business which is known as "Ameyzoo" although have been out of the business since 2003.

Maybe some of you will have seen my name on the website a few years before he realised it was still there after we split up, and he rewrote the biography lol.

Anyway, I am happy to chat with anyone about their experiences "there" and whilst I understand that good advice in all aspects of husbandry is given, (it was when I was there and I'm sure it still is today) I do understand that many people were not happy with their service from this establishment, and anyone is welcome to contact me.


----------



## abandonallhope

I use Ameyzoo on a weekly basis and it is one of the best shops around London. Mark and Souxie's advice is always spot on, the reps are in top condition, prices are resonable etc.Everyone I know has nothing but praise for them and they have a great reputation within the herp community.

The 'service' has never been anything but impecable.

What is the point of coming on here trying to casue trouble for them?


----------



## corrine

You are probably right, someone contacted me a couple of weeks ago saying things which I should not really get involved in ... 
So I won't.


----------



## RICK 13

hello corrine and :welcome:


----------



## macca 59

:welcome:


----------



## Danny_mcr

:welcome: to the forums


----------



## Dave W

hi there and :welcomerfuk:


----------



## Wacky Dan

*Not True!!*

Apologies for my first post being negative but....

I recently bought my Beardie from AmeyZoo and received nothing but sound advice, infact everyone I have spooken to can't praise Mark, Siouxsie and their staff enough.

After reading this I popped into AmeyZoo to find out who Corrine was and they have not heard of her.

I think Corrine is trying to capitalise on the fantastic reputation that AmeyZoo has so please do not associate the two.

:devil:


----------



## abandonallhope

Wacky Dan said:


> Apologies for my first post being negative but....
> 
> I recently bought my Beardie from AmeyZoo and received nothing but sound advice, infact everyone I have spooken to can't praise Mark, Siouxsie and their staff enough.
> 
> After reading this I popped into AmeyZoo to find out who Corrine was and they have not heard of her.
> 
> I think Corrine is trying to capitalise on the fantastic reputation that AmeyZoo has so please do not associate the two.
> 
> :devil:


Considering she's not been on since she posted this, I honestly think she is just trying to casue trouble.

Wasn't the adult beardie up in the top left hand viv was it? Saw that one the other week and it's gone now.


----------



## connor 1213

hi and if you r trying to cause trouble your not :welcome:


----------



## Wacky Dan

*Zeus*

Hi Abandonallhope

I did buy the Beardie from the top left viv, he is now known a Zeus. He is still a little quiet but he is starting to come out of his shell  I have been watching him from work via webcam and he is running around bobbing his head like a nutter

Dan


----------



## abandonallhope

With the girl who had him on her shoulder right?

Small world :lol2: He's a nice looking beardie, lizards aren't my thing but I was quite taken with him myself.

Oh and :welcome:


----------



## abandonallhope

Not that I'm a stalker or anything.

Nice underwear you've got on today by the way, oh and your bathroom window could do with a clean.:rotfl:


----------



## fatbloke

:welcome:to rfuk


----------

